# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  How High will it go?

## Ripkened

I just check the Kickstarter page, and this thing is already up to $320,000, with 23 days to go.  How high do you guys think this will go?

My guess is $1.5 million.

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

I think it will hit $1 million but then slow down after that.  It's rate to see a KS project get over $1 million.

----------


## Ripkened

Well it's now up to just about $500K with 14 days to go.  I doubt it will reach $1.5 million, but there is a good chance for $1 million still.

----------


## Rainday21

Hasn't moved much in the past week.  Still in the $500K range with 5 days to go.

----------


## Decadia

2 more hours almost at 800K

----------

